# Diesel Gen set



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I was in the Local Tractor Supply a bit ago and saw a 7000 watt diesel gen for about 1200.00.. 
Hell, I paid 1000.00 for my Honda 2 K...
I know it has to be made in China but still.
Anybody know anything about these?...think it was a Gennirac (?)...
also a gasser 15 KW for just over 2 K...

Here is the one I saw....

http://www.tractorsupply.com/home-i...-series-7000w-silent-diesel-generator-1000816


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

pretty good deal compared to the ones I've seen here:

Portable Diesel Generators

I personally like the liquid-cooled engines because then you can add on an extra-long double walled coolant hose into a WVO tank to heat the veg oil up to usable temperatures...


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I got this electric-start one last year, but then it was $995 w/ free shipping...

ETQ 5000 Watt Diesel Generator (6000 Surge Wattage) - DG6LE at The Home Depot

I've got 60 hours on it now, it starts easy, runs good and steady under max load...

I built it into the compartment of my radio shack/bugout buggy to replace the 4.5 kw pull-start I had before:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...io-operators-forum-2216/index7.html#post49552

Great little diesel genset...

- Basey


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just remember that all of the cheap gensets are "standy by" units. They are built to be used a few hours at a time and can't take constant use for extended periods. Listers and their clones are slow speed stationary diesels built for a lifetime of constant running. The EPA has been cracking down and they are getting harder to find, but they are still out there. To give you an idea how tough they are, you need a fork lift to move a 2k lister genset. At 600 rpm they are quieter than most 3600 rpm motors too.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought I posted it before, but sometimes I can't remember what I did 15 mins ago.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/listerorid-596/


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Just remember that all of . . . *The EPA has been cracking down* and they are getting harder to find, but they are still out there. . . . At 600 rpm they are quieter than most 3600 rpm motors too.


And again the government is looking out for us. . . :flower:

Yes, I have finally decided to get one of these, and have found they are difficult - to say the least - to find. :sssh:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

nj_m715 said:


> Just remember that all of the cheap gensets are "standy by" units. They are built to be used a few hours at a time and can't take constant use for extended periods. Listers and their clones are slow speed stationary diesels built for a lifetime of constant running. The EPA has been cracking down and they are getting harder to find, but they are still out there. To give you an idea how tough they are, you need a fork lift to move a 2k lister genset. At 600 rpm they are quieter than most 3600 rpm motors too.


if you have an engine running at 3600 just to turn the genny then it IS a cheap-a$$ unit for sure... even if the genny motor has to turn 3600 it is a cheap-a$$ di-pole unit... the motor of the genny should have 6 coils so that it only has to turn at 600 rpm & then the engine won't be so overtaxed

PS. 600 rpm is a typical car's engine idle speed

PPS. lister diesel gensets can be had at marine outfitter shops pretty easily


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you know the model numbers for some of the low rpm listers or gen heads??


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> Do you know the model numbers for some of the low rpm listers or gen heads??


Heavy duty Range of lister type slow speed 1000 RPM diesel engine 5 HP to 14 HP

Most of the 'Lister type' (Listeroids?) engines are being made in India, they often are full of sand from the casting that needs to be cleaned up before use. They are about as simple as you can get and once they are set up properly, they'll run forever. The original Lister engines were made in England and some of those have been running for 60+ years basically nonstop. The most successful Lister engine was the Lister 'D' type engine, most of which were 1.5 horsepower/ 600-700 RPM units. Over 250,000 'D' engines were built between 1926 and 1964, and were used for a wide variety of light tasks such as pumping and small-scale electricity generation. The Lister 'D' is still one of the most widely-seen vintage stationary engines around.

Vegetable Oil Lister Type 6,600 Watt Generator

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's a good place to start of you don't know much about them. 
UtterPower.com | Alternative Energy Solutions
There are a lot of other places, but these guys have enough info to decide which route you want to go.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Hahahaaaa!

*Speak of the devil*! We've got 11" of wet heavy snow already and 6" to 10" to go overnight...

We are in a power outage right now!

*And I am now writing under the power of a 7.5 kw Changchai diesel generator* that is located in my greenhouse...

I just found a picture of the very same thing on youtube:






We bought this type from China Diesel Company USA back in 1989 for $850 !
It has about 700 hours on it, and never had a problem! I started it with the crank and compression release, and it fired up on the 6th revolution! Last time I ran it was in August. Mine has a spring belt tensioner on it.

If they still made these, I'd buy another one in a heartbeat! It came with an overhaul kit and 2 extra nozzles. No sign of any wear whatsoever yet.

*Runs about 850 rpm but drags down above a 6000 watt load.*

IMPORTANT... we have a Hertz meter to insure 60 cycle power goes to the fridge and freezer. If it doesn't stay between 58 to 62 hz / second, you could burn the appliances out. That only applies to induction motors, not to brush-type motors like drills, vaccum cleaners etc.

Basey...

*PS... it's running on FREE used french-fry oil from a local burger joint...*  :congrat:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

doesn't it have a governor (speed limiter) to get it where you want it?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

We picked up an extra 10 cubies today from a steak joint and when we can home we got a lead on 30 more about 40 mins away. If I can dig up some help we'll go get it. My wvo heater is running on danger low. We sure could use some cushion to get through the winter. I love burning wvo. It smells like money in the bank


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

just to bounce the thread off course a bit does anyone have experience with Hot bulb type engines for generator power, they will run on just about any thing oily:scratch


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stirling motors?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> doesn't it have a governor (speed limiter) to get it where you want it?


Yeah, but it is just a spring type and I don't trust it 100%... the Hertz meter insures that we won't accidently burn out the motors of the fridge, freezer or washing machine if it goes off scale either way...

It doesn't really need a lot of speed adjusting, -I wish I could just get a Hertz meter with an alarm... so you don't have to keep checking it... -that would help. Those type of Hertz meters with alarms are _very_ expensive.

I've gotten fairly good at judging by the sound, whether it's running too fast or slow... but I don't want to take expensive chances either.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> just to bounce the thread off course a bit does anyone have experience with Hot bulb type engines for generator power, they will run on just about any thing oily:scratch


The only ones I've seen left are at antique engine shows... you take a blow torch and heat the "bulb" almost redhot on top of the 2-cycle diesel motor head and give the flywheel a crank (like a "poppin johnny"), and BAM! BAM! BAM! off she goes!

There's an old lobsterman (90?) up here that's still got one in his boat. He hasn't used in in 30 years, and I'm trying to buy it from him (or his widow whenever). I've started it for him a couple of times over the years to keep it "limbered up" for him. "Bluenosed" downeasters here on the Maine coast don't give up a lot of things easily. 

- Basey


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

get or wire a meter to plug into an outlet. You can plug it in or use an extension cord to keep it handy enough to see. If you change rooms, unplug it and bring it with you.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> get or wire a meter to plug into an outlet. You can plug it in or use an extension cord to keep it handy enough to see. If you change rooms, unplug it and bring it with you.


I do that ! Mine has an appliance cord wired to it... 

*But*... I have to sleep or take a nap sometimes. 

During the notorious Ice Storm of 1998 up here in New England, we were without power for WEEKS!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_ice_storm_of_1998

That 'ol chinese "lugger" just kept hammering away day after day...
VERY audible "knock", wouldn't you say? Just like the video in my post above, but the volume turned way up...

But it's a reassuring sound when you need it and you soon get used to it.... like a vital heartbeat of sorts...

- Basey


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Could you charge a couple batteries and use an inverter during the night? I picked a true sine refurbed 3k xantech for a couple hundred bucks. I have been slowly collecting the parts to put together a genset. I plan to only make 12v, charge a battery bank and use my inverter to get 110v. Sure it's going to have some losses in the conversion, but the fuel is free so who cares. The battery bank will act like a large flywheel to absorb the hit of a large load like a microwave or well pump since my motor is on the small side. It also allows me to only run the genset when the batteries get low. No need to run it 24/7. I want to use a large body external reg ford alt. so it can be converted into a stick welder too. I have my truck converted, but an extra one never hurts. Anyway back on track. 
Could you just shut it down while you sleep? It should stay cold for a few hours. That's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

> Could you charge a couple batteries and use an inverter during the night?


We charge 8 big golf-cart batteries (12v deep charge), and I have a 2000w inverter.

Lasts quite a while, and we intermittantly ran the diesel during the storm to keep them charged after hours of use. Normally they are kept charged up by a solar panel when they aren't being used regularly.

If TSHTF, we plan to cram all power-thirsty activities (fridge, freezer, washer, dryer (winter), showers, pumps, wheat grinder, mixer, vaccuum, etc.) all in a 4-hour window.

We have Alladin kero lamps and candles, as well as LED lamps for light, and use 12v stereo and TV components from RV's.

We also have quite a collection of hand-crank appliances and tools when all else fails (EMP/CME ?)

- Basey


----------

